# Pigeon in Wal-Mart in Warrenton Virginia



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't know if this is the proper forum for this subject but here goes. I just wondered if there are any members enar Warrenton, Virginia. I got a call from my lost pet pigeon ad, from a lady saying there was a pigeon flying around in the Wal-Mart there. I called Wal-Mart and they said there was a pigeon living there. His description didn't match my Bird and they didn't know if he had a band or not. They said they ahd caught him a couple times and taken him outside but he always went back in. They are feeding him and call him Wally! I jsut didn't know if there is anyone nearby to check on the pidge. I told them to call me it they were contemplating getting "rid" of the bird, but don't know if they will. If there is no one closer than myself, maybe I should go and get him if they will catch him and let me know when they have him? Any ideas?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if he has a nest there. Did they say?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure is nice that this Wal-mart has a positive attitude about this pigeon - even to naming him. Personally, I think he would be better off out of the store because I can envision so many dangers to him, electrical, windows, people who don't like pigeons, etc.

Sandy, this may be the perfect solution for you. Maybe if you kept him, Bird would come back - just like Tooter did.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Follow your instinct.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got an e-mail about this bird on Thursday morning. They had found our racing club web site somehow. I called them right away and told them they needed to catch the bird. They told ME that it DOES have a band. This was the morning I was leaving to take Junebug to Hilly in NC, so I didn't have time to stay and talk to them. I did however call Mary Ann and she followed up on it. I've just sent her an e-mail to see if she knows anything more.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

They didn't say if he/she had a nest, but not sure that they would know to look? I will call them again and see if I can talk to someone who might know. I suppose even if he/she does, and there isn't another pigeon around, there wouldn't be any fertile eggs, or babies, so wouldn't be harmful to remove it. I will suggest that they catch it again and give me a call. I would go and get it and see what the situation is. It's probably easier for them to catch it and then call rather than me trying and failing, s they seem to be pretty successful so far! It would be nice to think it could cause a retroaction of Bird coming home, like Tooter's case. That was amazing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> They didn't say if he/she had a nest, but not sure that they would know to look? I will call them again and see if I can talk to someone who might know. I suppose even if he/she does, and there isn't another pigeon around, there wouldn't be any fertile eggs, or babies, so wouldn't be harmful to remove it. I will suggest that they catch it again and give me a call. I would go and get it and see what the situation is. It's probably easier for them to catch it and then call rather than me trying and failing, s they seem to be pretty successful so far! It would be nice to think it could cause a retroaction of Bird coming home, like Tooter's case. That was amazing!


Sandy, I'm almost certain that you'll find out this is a lost racing pigeon. I could be wrong of course. See if you can get anywhere with these people. They were instructed by two different people to catch the bird, call us, and give us the band info. Apparently, they didn't catch it again or our messages didn't get passed along........I doubt this is a wild bird and I doubt that it has a nest. How far are you from this bird?


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Renee, I am a little less than an hour away. Has someone else informed you of this bird also? sandy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> Hi Renee, I am a little less than an hour away. Has someone else informed you of this bird also? sandy


yes, I knew about the bird Thursday morning. Another member here, Mary Ann, aka Littlestar, was given all the information that I had and called them about the bird. I'm waiting to hear from Mary Ann now.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I just spoke with Sandy and gave her the name and number of the person who originally reported this to me. Also, reading the e-mail to Sandy that I had recieved, it says that this bird is "brown with black wings". It sounds awfully like an Archangel to me. So this may not be a racing pigeon, but it's certainly a lost pigeon. The e-mails also says "it DOES have a band". Maybe that's a typo and was supposed to say DOESN'T? I don't know. Also, this bird has been at this Wal-Mart for two weeks!!  So, Sandy going to go to work on this and see what can be done.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I spoke to the person that Renee referred me to, who works at the Wal-Mart. She said the bird does have a band. She was going to work tomorrow and I told her to give me a call if she sees the bird. I also spoke with an assistant manager, again, and she said I could come at closing to try and catch the pigeon. She also said it's very pretty with a peach colored chest and a "fancy hair do". So does sound like a fancy pigeon, from the little I know! I asked her if someone who was working at night would try and catch him/her, contain it and then call me and I would come and get it. Not sure I can get there in the middle of the night to try and catch it, but that may end up being the answer. Hopefully someone there can get it. Guess I should offer a reward.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This is getting serious and even quite exciting!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'm beginning to get a better picture of what's gone on. The employees caught the bird two different times when it first appeared. I found out this particular store closes at 11:00 at night. The bird was being caught AFTER closing and put out of the store. Well, of course with it being dark, the bird didn't go anywhere and just re-entered the store the next morning. They've been feeding it for the past two weeks, so now it's regained it strength and is much harder to catch. If you think about the ceilings inside a Wal-Mart.........unless this bird gets pretty hungry or perches low, it's going to be hard to catch it again. Sandy is going to recommend that they stop feeding the bird for a few days and let it get hungry enough to come down and interact again........then MAYBE they can catch it one more time........we'll see


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Renee, you are two steps ahead of me!

I just thought of that and see your thoughts were already posted.

I agree.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Walmart doesn't usually open at the crack of dawn, maybe if someone can
just get in there early and do the food under the box being held up w/a stick 
and a string routine, they can catch the bird.

Here's a link to one:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Walmart doesn't usually open at the crack of dawn, maybe if someone can
> just get in there early and do the food under the box being held up w/a stick
> and a string routine, they can catch the bird.
> 
> ...


yea, I thought about that. I also thought about a Hav-A-Heart trap. I would assume that they are feeding the bird in one certain spot in the store. But then, we'd have to find the trap. I'm just waiting on Sandy to hear from the girl who made us aware of the bird the first time. She will be at work tomorrow.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very exciting story! I certainly hope they can catch this pigeon again. If it _is_ an archangel, they may have a hard time of it now that the bird is feeling stronger. Archangels are known for being skittish. We have a rescued pair of them and even now, after living here for four years, they hate being handled and lead us a merry chase around the aviary when we attempt to catch them.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I did call the store again yesterday and suggested that they stop feeding the bird for a few days. She thought it was probably getting food elsewhere also, which I agreed but said most of what it is eating is probably what the employees are giving it. I also let her know that it was illegal to harm a banded bird, as Renee told me. I asked her to see if the night employees would try adn catch it and then they could call me and I would go pick it up. I did offer a small reward to who ever caught it. Maybe some incentive anyway. I asked the girl who first contacted Renee to call me when she got to work, if the bird was still there, but haven't heard as yet. I don't know when she started her shift. If I knew that they would stop feeding it and make the tracking and trapping easier, I would pick a morning and go down and give it a try, but not sure it will work without stopping the chow. I will call them again and see what the status is.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sandy51955 said:


> I did call the store again yesterday and suggested that they stop feeding the bird for a few days. She thought it was probably getting food elsewhere also, which I agreed but said most of what it is eating is probably what the employees are giving it. I also let her know that it was illegal to harm a banded bird, as Renee told me. I asked her to see if the night employees would try adn catch it and then they could call me and I would go pick it up. I did offer a small reward to who ever caught it. Maybe some incentive anyway. I asked the girl who first contacted Renee to call me when she got to work, if the bird was still there, but haven't heard as yet. I don't know when she started her shift. If I knew that they would stop feeding it and make the tracking and trapping easier, I would pick a morning and go down and give it a try, but not sure it will work without stopping the chow. I will call them again and see what the status is.


Thank you for the follow up..............we'll just keep our fingers crossed!! and hope for good results.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopefully they catch this pij soon. Some may be having fun and enjoying the pij but sooner or later someones going to complain or it's going to get itself in trouble. Not mentioning another employee may hurt it just playing around. It's amazing on what some people do for kicks.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I just called Wal-Mart and spoke to the first person that had reported the pidge. She said that she ahdn' seen it today but she jsut started her shift. SOmeone else said it was outside last, in the parking lot. I reiterated everything I told the manager about not feeding it and then trying to catch it, or even, if I knew it ahdn't been fed for a couple of days, I would try to get down there early in the AM, before they open at 7:00 and see if I could set a trap with the suggestions everyone has given. SHe is going to keep me apprised of the situation and see what we can do.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I just seen this thread
Sandy51955, When Renee called me I called the store before I left to pick up a Roller and I asked them to catch the pigeon and call me, but never got a call back from Tiffany I believe her name is. I did talk to Renee later that day, but I still hadn't heard from anyone from Walmarts. I'm glad your close to Walmarts, I'm to far away or I would gone to try and catch the pigeon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would definitely try the trap routine, as Birdmom mentioned, they are skittish....not all of them like Ruffles at all. The two I have are on the skittish
side though one is more comfortable w/me handling her than the other. But
it sure took some time and doing....the ferals overall are more relaxed w/handling and people in general.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got in touch with the lady who first reported this bird and she says the bird has been gone for about a week. So, no telling what happened to the poor bird. Just got to hope it's survived somehow.............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure hope it went home or found a home.... poor thing.


----------

